# Cannot build Qt5 on FreeBSD 10.3



## Peter2121 (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm trying to build Qt5 from ports in a jail.
Firstly, I had a problem with BlenderTessellator.cpp from graphics/qt5-3d, I manually applied the patch from this commit and I could build it. 
Then I was stopped by textproc/qt5-xml configure:

```
Running configuration tests (phase 1)...
./configure: g++: not found
Done running configuration tests.
Running configuration tests (phase 2)...

Could not determine the target architecture!
Turn on verbose messaging (-v) to see the final report.
checking for C++11...  no.
checking for default C++ standard edition...  no.
checking for 64-bit std::atomic...  no.
checking for 64-bit std::atomic in -latomic...  no.
checking for sse2...  no.
checking for ipc_sysv...  no.
checking for ipc_posix...  no.
checking for zlib...  no.
checking for mtdev...  no.
checking for libjpeg...  no.
checking for libpng...  no.
checking for dlopen...  no.
checking for libdl...  no.
checking for DB2...  no.
checking for InterBase...  no.
checking for MySQL (thread-safe)...  no.
checking for MySQL (thread-unsafe)...  no.
checking for OCI...  no.
checking for ODBC...  no.
checking for iODBC...  no.
checking for PostgreSQL...  no.
checking for SQLite2...  no.
checking for TDS...  no.
checking for Cups...  no.
checking for POSIX iconv...  no.
checking for SUN libiconv...  no.
checking for GNU libiconv...  no.
checking for D-Bus...  no.
checking for libproxy...  no.
checking for Glib...  no.
checking for ICU...  no.
checking for PulseAudio...  no.
checking for OpenGL...  no.
checking for OpenGL ES 2.0...  no.
checking for FontConfig...  no.
checking for libudev...  no.
checking for evdev...  no.
checking for tslib...  no.
checking for xkbcommon...  no.
checking for XLib...  no.
checking for Xrender...  no.
checking for XInput2...  no.
checking for GBM...  no.
checking for LinuxFB...  no.
checking for KMS...  no.
checking for Mir client...  no.
checking for EGL...  no.
checking for FreeType...  no.
checking for STL...  no.
STL functionality check failed! Cannot build Qt with this STL library.
 Turn on verbose messaging (-v) to ./configure to see the final report.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to kde@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/textproc/qt5-xml/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.6.2/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. a /usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/qt5-xml
```
So globally, I cannot build the Qt5 port.
Can anyone help me?


----------



## ASX (Feb 1, 2017)

Peter2121 said:


> Running configuration tests (phase 1)... ./configure: g++: not found


Self explanative. Isn't it ?


----------



## Peter2121 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes, I've got it.
One previous build set one incorrect env value, it's OK now.


----------

